# YouTube video Making Packages



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Seems like a very simple process. Interesting look!
Well done

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtZPBH7TzNY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a83c9gJPAsw&feature=channel&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYcF8DeQOt0&feature=related


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

The one guy was mentioning in the video he would take one pound of bees per hive, taking two hives to make up a two pound package. I see ads for package bees down south for $90 per package with queen. How many times in the season would the beekeeper take from the hive to make up packages? Do you guys just make up spring time packages down there, or can you build late season packages up in time for Almond pollination?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

a package bee producer emailed me and told me he is selling 3 lbs packages for $65. They shake the hives once before sending the hives out for honey production. He said they have been in the business for 35 years.
So in the video they mentioned one pound would be taken from each colony, it would then take 3 colonies to make a package. $20 or so gross income per hive. 
those are slim numbers.

If I could buy 3 pound packages for $65, I would not be as motivated in trying to keep my hives going winter long. Sometimes I woulder if I put in $65 just to winter them. Bet its close!


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Ian. I watched those videos and I did not hear them say anything about getting 1 pound per hive. I think they get more. Keep in mind 2 pounds of bees covers 2.5 to 3 frames on both sides with good coverage. In other words they are only getting 1.25 tom1.5 frames of bees per hive. Seems lean. I think they need more like 4 pounds per hive to make any coin and keep swarming down.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

ya a package bee operator email me and said they will get 3 pounds of bees per hive on average. 
Im pretty sure I heard that on these vids, or maybe it was on one I didnt link to. 
3 lbs sounds a little bit more feasible. But this package operator mentioned they are actually thinking with the price of honey @ $2 making packages is starting to loose its appeal. If thats the case, I assume the price of packages will have to reflect that sooner or later


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Ian, The third video is not a package producer. We just shake or thin the hives so they are at the right level by production. This is all done after we have split all that we need or have boxes for. Sell all the extras off at $70 a package and that is in late May to the guys that are still waiting for bees. That was before honey prices when sky high. Now everything goes into production, can't afford to sell any bees now.:digging:


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

So whats the definition of a package producer? Looks like they are making up packages to me. 
The fellow I have been chattin with over email, from one of these vids says they have been making packages for 35 years, but just as you mention, taking surplus bees from their hives to reduce swarming before they hit the honey fields.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

The third video was made by a guy that worked for me 3 years ago. I just shake to thin after doing all the splitting. We only sell 100+ packages a year not like my package supplier that shakes 1000+ packages every other day. Package price goes up every year just like the honey price. Honey goes up $.10 a lb and packages go up $2.-$3 a year. When my Dad started buying packages some years back packages were less then $13 and honey price $.34 a lb. and now I pay over $55 a package and honey price at $2.35 a lb.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

So when you say a package producer, you do not mean all you sideline guys, your referring to guys that make thousands. 
I assume they would employ all the same methods as you were using. 

So these package producers, do they shake from their colonies more than once in a season, or are they managing much the same as you are, 
shaking off the strength once, and then send them to the honey fields?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

They may shake every 10 to 14 days or so. Typically 3 times in a season untilpackage season is over. Whether they go for honey afterwards depends whether they had enough rain inCaliforniaor not. Does the outfit go out of state for honey depends if they have a place to go to. Some guys might share crop.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Pretty much after every brood hatch, Those packages would be nice young bees, guaranteed !

interesting stuff!


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

My producer shakes 4 to 5 times at an avg of 1-2 packages each time. Some times they are shaking in the fields they are being paid to pollinate. Our producer is out of the deep south GA and they really only are in it to produce bees and lots of them. Really the money is in the queens. I know some package producers, that at any given time is running 50,000 queen nucs at one time. Think about it 15,000-20,000 packages a month. Then you supply other package producer there queen too. These kind of producer run these bees like they know what they are doing. Really who needs honey with this kind of bee sales.:scratch:


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

wow thats a scale above my head


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

The Honey Householder said:


> My producer shakes 4 to 5 times at an avg of 1-2 packages each time. Some times they are shaking in the fields they are being paid to pollinate. Our producer is out of the deep south GA and they really only are in it to produce bees and lots of them. Really the money is in the queens. I know some package producers, that at any given time is running 50,000 queen nucs at one time. Think about it 15,000-20,000 packages a month. Then you supply other package producer there queen too. These kind of producer run these bees like they know what they are doing. Really who needs honey with this kind of bee sales.:scratch:


I wish I had that much land..... I've haven't had much luck trying to to find places to keep bees here.


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

Fatbeeman says that the honey just gets in the way. Money is in the bees.


----------

